# Colt 1911 info



## Cashman36 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm looking for some opinions about this gun. I've done a little research on it but recently found that my initial findings may have been incorrect. What can you tell me about this gun based on the attached pics? Manufacture date? Govt or commercial? Estimated value?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is a civilian Colt can and will get you the rest of the info you want


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Civilian slide on it check with Colt for date of manufacture.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Definitely a commercial, not military, Colt. My little Colt guide indicates 1956 manufacture. I have a similar Government Model about 20,000 numbers later, 1964 production.


----------

